# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  random musings

## ev0ker

i like my city. the thames makes it even more prettier.

----------


## ev0ker

PSP - the most rewarding handheld console i've ever had.

----------


## Daniel C

History is like a pair of nail scissors. In some ways.

----------


## Koalafan

Its a scientifically accurate statement to say that koalas are one of the most adorable animals on the planet  :Tongue:

----------


## Chopin12

coffee once ate a pair of nail scissors and puked it out onto a koala's head, effectively killing it. he also hates deathnote and america.


PS the biggest conspiracy the world has yet to uncover is that boxers and briefs are actually.. THE SAME THING  ::o:

----------


## Daniel C

If all people in the world would gather at the same spot and exhale at the same time, would that be enough to cause a hurricane?

----------


## Daniel C

Also, if all people in the world would gather at the same spot and inhale at the same time, would that create a vacuum? And what would happen then? These things make me go  :Confused:

----------


## ev0ker

i tend to get mesmerised on certain animated gifs with perfect looping.  ::

----------


## whiteman

Most people who have self serving beliefs aren't going to change their minds even if overwhelming evidence presents itself that contradicts those beliefs

----------


## ev0ker

why do i have a feeling there'll be a war soon... it's a scary thought.

----------


## The Wanderer

Donal Logue is an awesome actor..

----------


## ev0ker

reincarnation is probably the worst nightmare of a suicidal person who has succeeded.

----------


## ev0ker

*˙uǝʞoɹq ɯɐ ı*

----------


## Chantellabella

I worry about mold.

----------


## Otherside

Reverse Transcriptase is actually quite interesting. 

My post count -> How long I've been a member for -> Yup, I'm on this site way too much.

----------


## ev0ker

i get angry and annoyed so easily nowadays... even at small problems. wtf is going on...

----------


## Otherside

Yo, whats the insert line button for????

----------


## ev0ker

Some anime characters have eyes that occupies about half of their face...and they still manage to look good or cute. When humans try to imitate this...  ::

----------


## WintersTale

People are sometimes very strange creatures.

----------


## ev0ker

holySH....! guitar pro is epic!

----------


## ev0ker

when will i get better at this shit...

----------


## WintersTale

I wonder if I'm getting better at playing bass? I still struggle, but I'm hopefully getting better.

----------


## WintersTale

All these books, and I'd rather post on forums than read. I really need to get my priorities straight!

----------


## WintersTale

A day without coffee is a day not worth living.

----------


## ev0ker

i will never buy from abercrombie & fitch ever again. what a daft company.

----------


## ev0ker

calm down. calm down. calm down. calm down. calm down. calm down. c.a.l.m. d.o.w.n!

----------


## WintersTale

I hate the CPS worker who came yesterday. What a piece of work!

----------


## ev0ker

perhaps, hope kills.

----------


## ev0ker

Guvf vf tbbq. V srry 'nyevtug' ol zlfrys. V qba'g tvir n penc nobhg nalguvat ohg V srry arhgeny arireguryrff. Uz. V ubcr guvf ynfgf sbe n ybat gvzr.

----------


## peace

I wish I could be an owl.

----------


## life

why does my cat keep meowing at me, nagged by cat  ::(:

----------


## ev0ker

(Original size: 3041 x 1962 pixels)
Swiss.jpg
Lake Geneva, Switzerland 2010 Â© 

I used to like photography very much.

----------


## ev0ker

there was going to be an e in the june archive. not sure now.

----------


## ev0ker

spiders are not insects. they're arachnids.

----------


## Otherside

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

A woodchuck would chuck as much would as a woodchuck could if a woodchuck could chuck wood.

----------


## ev0ker

mfpos! i fucking hate this fucked up airline. never again.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Who decided that the sky is blue and grass is green; why can't the sky be green and grass blue?

----------


## ev0ker

i don't know why i try so hard for things that doesn't matter.

----------


## ev0ker

careful, moron.

----------


## ev0ker

right. i find beer revolting.  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> right. i find beer revolting.



I can't stand it either.  ::  

 Believe it or not, I don't drink any alcohol usually and haven't had a drink in quite some time.  ::):  I'm too much of a cheap drunk.

----------


## Koalafan

^
Good to know I am not alone in my disgust for beer  :Tongue:

----------


## ev0ker

> I can't stand it either.  
> 
>  Believe it or not, I don't drink any alcohol usually and haven't had a drink in quite some time.  I'm too much of a cheap drunk.



i only drink rarely/occasionally and only socially. actually, most of the time i prefer to have cranberry juice instead. :/ i would probably drink more if i wasn't allergic to alcohol but i'll still avoid the bitter tasting ones. nasty.

----------


## ev0ker

what an interesting standpoint in songwriting...

----------


## ev0ker

cos you're an imbecile, moron. get off of here already!

----------


## Koalafan



----------


## ev0ker

> 



the one on the right.  :argue:

----------


## Misssy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsEPMB5Usck     It's a youtube thing about introverts

----------


## ev0ker

there are _way_ too many people wearing crocs in this country. is it because it's the rainy season and those dry up quickly? eh. i'd rather wear the ugliest wellies than wear those godforsaken footwear.

----------


## Sagan

Live and let live....

----------


## Sagan

Bye for now AS!

----------


## ev0ker

urgh! such a crappy username! it'll be hard to remember! darn you king's!

----------


## Arcadia

It's so beautiful out when it's windy.  The warm breeze is comforting.

----------


## VickieKitties

If my legs weren't long I'd never wear flats, chicks around this town need to figure that out like, yesterday.

----------


## ev0ker

Tar. Vblia. Chi. Bien. Eima

----------


## Koalafan

My friend worked as a production assisstant on a smirnoff commercial...I get them hollywoods connects yo  :Tongue:

----------

